# Swollen eyelids from propolis allergy?



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

My husband and I are beekeepers, but last fall and again this spring, whenever hubby was out scraping propolis off the frames and hives, his eyelids would swell up within a few hours. It doesn't seem to affect me, but I am wondering if anyone else has ever heard of propolis allergy, and/or has gotten swollen eyelids from working with bees? He didn't get stung, just was working with empty hives, getting them cleaned. The same thing happened last fall. Antihistamine, like loratidine seems to help, but it really bums him out to think he is allergic to his beloved bees!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a friend who is a bee keeper. He has a reaction to Proplis also but his is a swelling of his hands and arms with a rash. He just wears gloves when working the hives. 
Try goggles like skiers wear.

 Al


----------

